# Dry Mixing Ferts



## johnny70 (11 Feb 2009)

Is there any reason I cant pre mix(dry no water) my KNO3, KH2PO4 and MgSO4 or am I going to cause a huge explosion that will kill my house?

Cheers
JOHNNY


----------



## Themuleous (11 Feb 2009)

The problem with doing that is if you then decide that you're not dosing enough NO3 for example you can't isolate it and selectively add more of it, you'd have to add more of everything (i.e. in the mixed power) just to get more NO3.

Sam


----------



## johnny70 (11 Feb 2009)

Yes, good point, so there is no health and safety reason not to mix then? I have my mix pretty much the way I want/need it and would like to make some ready (in bags) for when I'm busy or not around 8) 

JOHNNY


----------



## Themuleous (11 Feb 2009)

I wouldn't think I would be a problem, but I'm no chemist! 

Sam


----------



## Garuf (11 Feb 2009)

The only reason I can think is that you won't know how much of each is in each teaspoon of ferts as the ratio's will be totally different each time.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Feb 2009)

I mixed mine in these containers, which gave me a 3 week supply of Micros and Macros 













The containers where purchased at Muji stores, 4 sets to give me 3 weeks worth. Used them for a couple of years and now just using the DIY mix with an auto doser.

Link: http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?V=1 ... =304&CHK=Y

Hope that helps


----------



## johnny70 (11 Feb 2009)

Perfect Paulo, just what I wanted, just wanted to make sure it was ok to do  

Garuf, I'm only wanting to mix(with the right ratio's) and store like this, then make a normal mix up as I normally would(in water), so there would be no uncertainty of the levels dosed.

JOHNNY


----------



## leetaylor (2 Mar 2009)

Hi, just looking at mixing my own ferts....what are KNO3, KH2PO4 and MgSO4  in english?
Aqua essentials lists there name not the formular for them

T V much


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Mar 2009)

leetaylor said:
			
		

> Hi, just looking at mixing my own ferts....what are KNO3, KH2PO4 and MgSO4  in english?
> Aqua essentials lists there name not the formular for them
> T V much



KNO3 = Potassium Nitrate

KH2PO4 = Mono Potassium Phosphate

MgSO4 = Magnesium Sulphate


----------



## Simon D (2 Mar 2009)

Take a look at the turorials section: EI dosing using dry salts: this is the link http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1211

An extract from that:

Nitrate (NO3) 20ppm per week.
Potassium (K) 30ppm per week.
Phosphate (PO4) 3ppm per week
Magnesium (Mg) 10ppm per week
Iron (Fe) 0.5ppm per week


----------



## leetaylor (3 Mar 2009)

Hi,

Right I downloaded the dosing chart program thing that is posted somewhere on here and I know what to mix up now so thanks for this...

One more question....

i would like to make up a liquid batch....would I be able to make up several weeks worth in one go and just measure the right ammount of liquid each time (subject to shaking the bottle) or would this not work?


----------



## a1Matt (3 Mar 2009)

leetaylor said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Right I downloaded the dosing chart program thing that is posted somewhere on here and I know what to mix up now so thanks for this...
> 
> ...



Have a read of this: http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm


----------



## leetaylor (3 Mar 2009)

cool beens dudes....Ill get my doc brown goggles on and attack the chemicals and see how it goes.....If it all explodes and kills me I leave all my fish tank stuff to the forum....


----------

